
Video Interview: Daniel Ha of Disqus (Summer YC startup) - immad
http://us.intruders.tv/Interview-Daniel-Ha-of-Disqus-on-their-new-Commenting-System_a194.html?preview=1
======
mattgauger
I spent most of the video trying to figure out what book were on the shelf
behind them (I did pay attention, too). I can make out the O'Reilly books on
the top left, but the rest I can't match to anything I've got. There's maybe
an Apress book in the horizontal stack there?

Dunno why, but for some reason lists of what books various startups have (and
refer to a lot) might be interesting.

------
jl
Go danielha!

------
sohail
This was one of the ideas I was going to pursue but trashed for another one...

~~~
sharpshoot
Sohail if you are so passionate about this space why don't you see if you
would be a good fit for disqus?

Also, execution is everything...

------
leeskye
Does Disqus support News.YC? Or should I ask if News.YC will utilize Disqus?

